# Late rig report from 10-16,10-17



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

Headed out early last Thursday morning with the Marlin Rigto bethe first stop. Decided to put lines in short of Marlin on a small weed line (seas were 5 ft and had a partial sick crew by now). Good choice for we were able to boat3very nicewahoo and 3 average size dolphin. Decided to head further south and while heading to Marlin the flat line goes off in a somewhat lazy fashion. Don't really know what we have, as the fish stays up topnear the surface. After a short fight we get the fish to the boat and realize it's a big yellowfin. In less than 10 minutes I stick the gaff in a solid 100 lber. What a good ending to a bizarre fight. Anyway, on down to Marlin and there is nothing going on. Decision is made to head to Neptune for the late evening. Bad choice for we only caught one blackfin. Around 7:00 pmwe decide to push to the Ram. By now the seas are down to 3 ft, wind has layed to 5-10 ktand the crew is alive again. Worked the Ram all night only to see 3 schoolie yellows bust. Saw another boat hook up chunking earlyFridaymorning. At daylight (with 2 foot rollers and no wind)I put out the tuna spread and we trolled the rig with no luck until8:00. Then it happens.The shotgun goes off and the drag on the 50wis screaming like I have never seen itdo. By the time I help the angler getthe rodin the harness we have less than 50 yds on the spool and the fish is headed to the rig. Were thinking don't get in the chain and Steve is backing down hard. Some line is gained and the fish turned a little so wewon thisround.The angler ask me to take the rod,so I did and we gained 300 or so yards back and got the fishout into open water. Since I am mating I have to pass it on to another person. We are thinking that we have a mongo yellowfin for we had not seen anything yet. Fish stays high in the column as the first yellowfin did.The rod was passed a few more times andSteve finally gets a look at the fish after25 minutes. Capt. Steve yells big Blue Marlin!!!!WOW this should not happen on 80 lb leader. Being very gentleI was able toactually touch the leader and realized we had a 400+ lber on that is not ready to be billed by any means. And away she goes and it's 50 minutes before we get her boatside again. By this time theentire crewis wore out from reeling. Got her to the boat 5 more times before she let me get her bill.Soonafter I billed her the leaderbroke and away she swam. Alan took pictures with my phone but, did not save them. Jack does have video and hopefully we can get pictures from it. The fish appeared to be in the 115" range and was the new boat's first billfish. Time to deploy the 7 line spread as we push NE toward the hill. Not long afterwards a 20# dolphin shows up and the hook is pulled. Next comes Mr. Barracuda and we can't get him off the hook. Decision made to troll a little longer when a monster wahoo shows upto eatthe flatline. Fights on for a minute or so and the hooks pull. Looked to be good 70 lber. Hit the head of the lure and did not get a good set.Time to go, for the storm and windare coming. A following sea home, fueled, fish cleanedand in the slip by 4:00. There's nothing better.

The Lord has blessed us again, no doubt!!!!

See ya out there,

Rick :usaflag


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice. Was the shotgun a bait or a lure?


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like an awsome trip... boy I've seen some good reports from Last Week!


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

C and H small chugger in front of a small ballyhoo! video link gulf fishing at www.vimeo.com/2036429


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice Blue.....good job on finessing her to the boat.....


----------

